# Les mails ne partent pas



## bigjoe2 (22 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème pour faire partir mes mails sur un iMac 27" fin 2013, Yosemite 10.10.1
Je reçois les mails normalement mais quand je veux faire partir un mail c'est impossible
Tous mes réglages sont OK
Pour faire p


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2015)

et?
que dit diagniostic de connexion?
as tu fais l'usuel ?
(rappelé  dans des tonnes de sujets Mail precédents -y compris 100% yosemite- dans lesquels  tu aurais du poster)


----------



## bigjoe2 (22 Janvier 2015)

Désolé, mon message a été tronqué

Bonjour,
J’ai un problème avec l’envoi des mes mails.
iMac 27 pouces novembre 2014, Yosemite 10.10.1, réglages mail corrects
Comptes Wanadoo, Yahoo et Gmail
Réception sans problème
Envois impossibles, le mail reste dans la boite d’envoi et il ne part que si je fais un redémarrage
Quelquefois je peux envoyer quelques mails en suivant sans souci puis nouveau blocage
Je n’ai aucun problème avec mon MBA mais j’avais ce même problème sur mon ancien iMac et donc j’ai fait une clean install sur mon nouvel iMac
Est-ce que quelqu’un a une explication et surtout une solution ?
Merci d’avance


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2015)

comme déjà dit il y a déjà des tonnes de sujets là dessus
(tu es censé les avoir cherchés avant de créer un sujet)
ici ca peut etre tellement de choses
wifi , ethernet , fichier naze etc
( le tout détaillé dans les dits sujets )


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2015)

Il doit y avoir une épidémie de smtp malades depuis quelques jours...
De mon côté un MacBook Pro sous MountainLion qui du jour au lendemain de veut plus envoyer aucun email depuis l'application Mail, quel que soit le smtp sélectionné pour l'envoi (que ce soit celui d'iCloud: smtp.mail.me.com, ou celui de mon FAI)

Les mails restent dans la boite d'envoi et il finit par me renvoyer un message du type "p05.smtp.mail.me.com time out"

Je sais que ca a déjà été traité sur ces forums, mais la nouvelle fonction "recherche" ne me permet pas de les retrouver!

J'ai voulu virer le plist de mail, mais impossible de trouver le bon fichier dans la bibliothèque de l'utilisateur...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai voulu virer le plist de mail, mais impossible de trouver le bon fichier dans la bibliothèque de l'utilisateur...


A partir de Lion (10.7) : 

~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2015)

Merci! je vais essayer de le virer et reparamétrer.


----------



## steve91066 (25 Janvier 2015)

j'ai le même pb avec la poste; réception ok, mais envoi impossible.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

steve91066 a dit:


> j'ai le même pb avec la poste; réception ok, mais envoi impossible.
> Merci pour votre aide


bien verifier-corriger le reglage du smtp
(voir les fils sur le web pour les bons reglages selon pop ou imap)


----------



## steve91066 (25 Janvier 2015)

oui, ça a été fait. Tu aurais un lien à me donner? merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

par exemple l'aide laposte

2 e chapitre !

http://aide.laposte.net/


----------



## MrFloyd (27 Janvier 2015)

Pascal tu es une mère pour nous. 

Je confirme avoir le même problème depuis quelques jours (quelques jours seulement), problème récurrent avec SMTP Gmail, plist viré ou non, réglages SMTP ok puisqu'ils fonctionnent un moment, et puis plus rien. Par exemple ce matin : 10 fois que ça foire !
Seule solution que j'ai trouvée pour le moment : supprimer le serveur SMTP dans les préférences de Mail, puis le recréer. Mêmes paramètres bien entendu.

A noter qu'aucune mise à jour ou installation n'a eu lieu sur nos 2 macs de la maison qui ont eu le problème le même jour, avec 2 comptes Gmail disjoints.


----------



## MrFloyd (27 Janvier 2015)

J'ai peut-être un début de solution.
Mail -> Préférences -> Comptes -> Avancé -> *décocher* "Détecter automatiquement ..."
Puis supprimer et recréer le serveur SMTP.
Vérifier à nouveau la coche car elle a tendance à revenir...

Pour le moment j'ai un comportement stable, première fois depuis 8 jours !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2015)

MrFloyd a dit:


> A noter qu'aucune mise à jour ou installation n'a eu lieu sur nos 2 macs de la maison qui ont eu le problème le même jour, avec 2 comptes Gmail disjoints.


typique de cou de mou  coté serveurs, peut etre au moment authentifier
(fichiers mac pas en jeu)

souvent fermer relancer Mail suffit
il est rare que ce soit pile le même serveur gougoule qui serve, gougoule a le plus grand parc privé de serveurs au monde, et donc en passant laaaaaaaargement plus étoffé qu'un parc serveur de smtp d'un FAI ( à coté les serveurs smtp FAI  sont des nains ou des grains de riz, lol )


----------



## MrFloyd (27 Janvier 2015)

Avant-propos : le coup de la case à décocher n'a pas tenu plus d'1h...
Je ne suis pas aussi enthousiaste que toi Pascal, au vu de ce protocole infaillible :
- lancer Mail
- test connexion -> smtp KO, le reste OK
- supprimer smtp gmail, ajouter smtp gmail (mêmes paramètres bien entendu)
- test connexion -> smtp OK, le reste aussi
[loop début]
- quitter Mail
- lancer Mail
- test connexion -> smtp KO, le reste OK
[loop fin]
- faire la loop 15 fois, prendre un café, recommencer 15 fois, faire le tour de l'immeuble à cloche-pied, recommencer 15 fois... ça sera toujours KO
- supprimer smtp gmail, ajouter smtp gmail (mêmes paramètres bien entendu)
- test connexion -> smtp OK, le reste aussi (du 1er coup)

Pour moi c'est pas un coup du serveur.


----------



## MrFloyd (27 Janvier 2015)

Pour info c'est aussi discuté ici : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6706496


----------



## bigjoe2 (3 Février 2015)

Des fois ça marche, des fois ça ne marche pas
Dans diagnostic de connexion je n'ai un problème qu'avec le smtp Orange
Finalement je pense que ça vient d'eux


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2015)

MrFloyd a dit:


> Pour info c'est aussi discuté ici : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6706496


et tu remarques le grand classique
c'est même précisé d'entrée 
c'est un upgrade 
et sans doute pas une clean install
et donc probable mauvaiise conversion de certains fichiers issus d'ancien OS
c'est un GRAND classique toutes migrations depuis les débuts OSX  et en particulier Mail
(et très souvent Mail yosemite)

si ton gmail est imapien
tu peux tester sans gener session usuelle sur une session NEUVE (100% crée par cet OS)


----------

